
Six Years After Fukushima, Robots Finally Find Reactors’ Melted Uranium Fuel - akeck
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/11/19/science/japan-fukushima-nuclear-meltdown-fuel.html
======
informatimago
I don't see the point of posting article unaccessible, behind pay-walls. Or is
the purpose of ycombinator to entice people to buy news subscription? How much
does ycombinator get for this?

~~~
detaro
From HN FAQ:

 _Are paywalls ok?

It's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds.

In comments, it's ok to ask how to read an article and to help other users do
so. But please don't post complaints about paywalls. Those are off topic._

